# Need advice on laxatives



## silveyk

My spouse is currently having a nasty flare that is not responding to prednisone, but has improved with a pureed/liquid diet. Due to the inflammation/swelling, she gets easily constipated. What stool softeners/laxative regimens do people recommend for Crohn's sufferers with serious constipation?

Dr. S (spouse of a Crohn's sufferer)
********************************
Humira twice monthly
6-MP
Asacol
Gingerforce
Probiotics
Aloe Vera
Senna/Miralax


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Hi there 

My daughter always used Colace or Dulcolax 
(those were the two recommended by her doctors) 

Hope this helps your wife


----------



## Keona

I have really bad constipation as well and I take 2 senekott at night along with 2 colace.  I also use 30 ml of lactulose twice a day.  
I am also on a liquid diet and instead of milk I use powdered skim milk (I don't know why, dietician told me to use this in my smoothies)  

...Sometimes all this works...sometimes it doesn't...   

It was also suggested I use natural honey in my smoothies which can help with constipation.. (all sugar does apparently).
good luck... I know the pain


----------



## supercellbaebe

I used to rely heavily on laxatives and have tried loads over the years, my constipation was sometimes so bad I wouldn't go for more than a month at times.  Not without laxatives, my bowels just wouldn't work.

I was completely dependent on laxatives to the point where I couldn't function without them.  

Recently however my whole lifestyle has changed and things have improved for me. Rather than going with laxatives I have some suggestions, which have helped me for more of a long term solution, rather than short term comfort, has given me in the longterm a far better quality of life.  

*Homeopathy,* I have found this life changing.  But you need to see a registered homeopath and get a proper prescription, just buying over the counter remedies is pointless because they are so weak they have little or no effect.    

*Eating little and often*, and not eating large quantities of foods, which are harsh on digestion e.g. raw vegetables, salad, meat, cheese, ice cream, anything with lactose in it (since lactose requires digestions that depends heavily on a healthy gut lining, its best to avoid when flaring, fruit and fruit skins particularly.

I also *drink a lot (lots and lots) of pure mineral wate*r.  I used to drink tap water, but it was actually making me very ill, causing toxic overload and a host a really nasty symptoms.  I went away on holiday and drank only bottled mineral water for a week, felt amazing, then came home and drank London tap water again and immediately felt very ill indeed.  I can't bring home enough the importance of not only drinking a lot of water, but drinking high quality water, not the poison that comes pumping out of our taps.

I do *yoga, pranayama breathing and meditation*.  These are brilliant for really getting in tune with the body.  But for emergencies, when I get very very bunged up I invest in a lymphatic massage, which I've gotta tell you, are simply sublime!    And they really are guaranteed to get the old bowels moving.

*Reducing stress.*  This is paramount.  I had 2 fantastic treatments, which are completely transforming my life, neurofeedback, and biofeedback.  I recommend very highly!   

*Take high quality probiotics.* 

*Get a stool test done* (if one hasn't already been done).  One which tests everything, including the presence of parasite and fungal overgrowth.  These things cause major constipation amongst other terrible symptoms.  

But as for laxatives if things get really unbearable:  

For a guaranteed toilet trip the hardcore laxatives are Dulcolax, syrup of figs  

Stool softeners which encourage water to be retained in the colon are epsom salts, Movicol.

Bulk forming (which I prefer because they work with your gut) are linseeds, psylium husks fenugreek seeds.

Good luck!
xxx


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

My GI doc recommended Laxaday or Restorolax when I was on prednisone.  He said they are pretty gentle.


----------



## Lee

I take a vegetable laxative or Ducolax. Sometimes if I don't feel like taking a laxative I just eat 7 sugar free Ricola (cough drops) in a row--that produces a laxative effect--works like a charm every time


----------



## chickee

milk of mag works for me


----------



## KaLa

I drink prune juice - natural, and doesn't cause cramping (for me).  I have also used a stool softener, not laxatives, because they are too strong for my system.


----------

